
Smalltalk/X, the jv branch - brudgers
https://swing.fit.cvut.cz/projects/stx-jv
======
acd
Smalltalk is one of the most efficient programming languages.
[https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/smalltalk-s-proven-
product...](https://medium.com/smalltalk-talk/smalltalk-s-proven-productivity-
fe7cbd99c061)

~~~
throwaway7645
Possibly for development, but not for execution (just kidding, I know what you
meant).

I keep meaning to give Pharo a try.

------
vittore
Are there any other languages/environments with smalltalk like incremental
builds and IDE like that?

~~~
chriswarbo
Factor comes to mind; it's a Forth/Joy like stack language.
[http://factorcode.org](http://factorcode.org)

Lisp machines supposedly worked in a similar way; the closest you'll get these
days is probably Emacs + some Lisp modes (e.g. Geiser or SLIME).
[http://geiser.nongnu.org](http://geiser.nongnu.org) [https://common-
lisp.net/project/slime](https://common-lisp.net/project/slime)

There's also Lively Kernel for Javascript, but that's mostly just an
experiment from what I can tell. [https://www.lively-
kernel.org](https://www.lively-kernel.org)

DrRacket isn't as fully-integrated as Smalltalk, but is still pretty cool.
[https://docs.racket-lang.org/drracket](https://docs.racket-lang.org/drracket)

------
analognoise
What makes this significant compared to Dolphin Smalltalk (now open source,
great, Windows-centric), and Pharo (forward looking evolution of Squeak)?

~~~
stcredzero
Back in the day (early 2000's) it had some interesting features. I remember
seeing a facility for writing methods in C, but I'm not sure if that was a
demo or if that made it as a feature. Also, if I recall correctly, it was a
JIT VM when Squeak and Dolphin didn't have one.

~~~
jan_vrany
It still has this feature. In fact, is built so deep into the system it cannot
be used without inline C.

Smalltalk/X does not support primitives (or native methods if you come from
Java world). Instead, you use inline C to escape Smalltalk world.

------
eggy
Up all night playimg with it.

I really like the fully immersive environment and starting up where I left off
with saved images. It is like staying in emacs all day working and scripting
in elisp.

The GUI vs keyboard shortcuts overwhelms my conditioned way of working
although it's not the same as menus in other apllications or IDEs. Right click
access to everything is very cool.

------
thorondor83
Can it be considered open source?

~~~
thorondor83
Ok. Looks like a bit complex licence:
[http://swing.fit.cvut.cz/projects/stx/doc/online/english/LIC...](http://swing.fit.cvut.cz/projects/stx/doc/online/english/LICENCE_FREE_STX.html)

But I think you should be able to release free and commercial software with it
in general.

------
thorondor83
What is its license? It is not clear to me.

~~~
jan_vrany
The licensing is little complex. The original author - Claus Gittinger made it
available for personal and commercial use for free. The source is available
and you can change it (I do it a lot) but not the VM and STC (Smalltalk/X AOT
compiler). For this, you may want to contact Claus Gittinger for special
arrangement.

Now, Smalltalk/X jv-branch is a "fork" that I'm maintaining and developing.
All the code I have written is open source, some LGPL, some MIT, some CCNC.
All my changes to the VM and STC are opensource (license-wise) but I cannot
make them public unless I rewrite 100% of the code from scratch :-)

I understand this is a bit complex and hard to understand. I should write some
text explaining this in more detail...

------
endlessvoid94
Wow, I had no idea Trac still existed.

